# D&D and other playing in European friendly hours



## Thandren (Jan 19, 2009)

A site has been set-up for on-line GM's and players who want to play during hours suitable for a European time zone.

This site will help you find games/players and GM's who play in hours suitable to a European time zone.

Even if you are not actually currently looking for a game, you can still register and say hello on the site.

The site is:-

www.rpgeurope.net


----------

